# Crypticon



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

The Seattle Crypticon is this weekend, 18th-20th. It looks like they have some great guests and vendors. I will be there (The Skull Shoppe) and I am looking forward to a great event. This will be our first Crypticon and we are super excited to be a part of it. If you can make it out, please stop by and say hi! I love to meet forum members!


----------

